# I'm so proud of my dad!



## Chickerdoodle13 (Apr 8, 2010)

The other day he called to tell me he just gave one of our horses his first shot. He was very nervous about doing it himself but I kept telling him it really wasn't such a big deal. I thought for sure he would wait until I got home from college to show him, but he actually did it by himself. Apparently he only did one horse to see how they reacted to the shot (It is a four in one shot from tractor supply), but he is planning on giving all the horses that along with the west nile shot which comes separately. He told me the horse didn't even flinch. Unfortunately, we still have to have the vet come to give rabies and do coggins, but giving the other shots ourselves will still save a ton of money.

Does everyone else do their own shots?


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 8, 2010)

I wish I could do my own shots! I have to wait until May for mine because we *sort* of ran out of money this month lol. I need to have the horsey feets trimmed at the end of April (Mylie really needs to be done NOW but the earliest appointment I could get was April 26, oh well she'll live), so after May 10th I'll have the vet back out to do the shots. Its going to cost sooo much lol, just wait until we get mum a horse. Yikes.


----------



## ducks4you (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to own a horse that was afraid of, like, EVERYTHING!!  If they're good with shots, great, but if they are afraid of worming syringes they will _Also_ be afraid of shots.  I would work with the wormer around them, first, to find out, *because they don't have anything sharp sticking out of them.* 
BTW, I think it's best if you Vet teaches you how to give a shot.  The neck's spine looks a lot like a llama's neck, and if you don't know what you are doing, you could stab a vertabrae giving a neck shot.  Clinton Anderson shows a good way to give shots, and he prefers doing IM in the front in the breast area, so to speak.  He gently pounds on the spot, and then "pounds" the needle in.  Then, he takes his time and attaches the syringe, pulls back to asperate, then quickly finishes and pulls it all out.  He's says (rightly so) that if you get an absess, it's a good place for it to drain.  Just food for thought.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Ducks!

So far, no negative side effects. I know he watched some videos on how to administer shots, but he's not a total novice. He used to give me my insulin shots for years! 

It's surprising that you say that about the wormer, because this horse he gave the shot to does NOT like worming at all! She won't let you get near her mouth and pulls her head up real high (Doesn't flip out, just tries to get away). Yet my dad said she didn't even noticed he gave her the shot. 

I learned how to give shots years ago in horse camp, but I will have to watch some videos myself before I do it again. I always watch the vet give shots when I can though, so I have a pretty good idea of how to give them.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 13, 2010)

The bay Arab I used to own used to hate shots, she actually got better over the years though. 

Another benefit of distance riding, horses get so used to being prodded and poked by vets, they don't care when it's time for shots/Coggins


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 13, 2010)

Chickerdoodle  I think I'm going to do Luna's shots!

I remembered the other day that the vet asked if I was comfortable giving her shots, he could arrange for them to be picked up at the office and now I'm thinking if I have her in the roundpen, I could do it myself. I've given goat and dog shots before. 

And I have to get some Atravet for her to clip her ears, they're so gross but she won't let me do them.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Apr 13, 2010)

Go for it! I'm sure there are you tube videos you could look up, or your vet might be willing to let you watch a time or two or even mentor you through doing it yourself. I think our vet would be a bit offended if I asked him to teach me, but there are vets out there who would gladly teach others (Don't get me wrong, our vet is wonderful, but I don't want him to feel like we don't want to pay him to come out!)

Hopefully Luna won't even notice you giving her the shot!


----------



## dianneS (Apr 14, 2010)

I think we're going to vaccinate our horses ourselves this year, except for rabies of course.  By "we" I mean my husband will be the one administering the injections.  He vaccinates people, so I think a horse should be easy for him.  Our horses are good with shots anyway.  My mare doesn't even flinch.


----------



## Countrymom (Apr 25, 2010)

Shots really are not a hard thing to do with horses.  Most horses are fairly good about it.  It is best to get advice and instruction from your vet.  Most can be given in the neck or brisket (chest.)  I have even given some in the rump at times.....backed the horse up to a panel thank you!  LOL  The harder ones to give are in the vein.  But even they are easier with practice and vet instruction.  There have been times when I was thankful I knew how after a horse was hurt or needed a pain shot fast.  

Most vets are very happy to help you out and teach you how.  It reduces their work load.


----------

